# Nazca, the Amazon and Machu Picchu, Peru



## Arienette (Nov 1, 2012)

March 2012 my boss took the crew to Peru for 2 weeks. first leg of the trip was spent in Nazca. We started off with the Nazca mummies and followed with a flight over the lines. we stayed in a hotel called Majoro in Nazca, which was actually built in the 1600s. 

































after Nazca we flew to Puerto Maldonado and stayed on the lodge of Lake Sandoval.













































































After the rainforest we travelled to the Sacred Valley of the Incas, and ended in Machu Picchu

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful pictures...I'm jealous! I'd love to visit some places like that at some point...as it is, the farthest I've went so far was the US and the Maldives


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Nov 1, 2012)

That is seriously beautiful! I would love to go on a trip like that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Akai (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet pictures!   You have a cool ass boss.  lol  I've always marveled at the Nazca Lines and their purpose since I was a kid.   Peru is definitely on my bucket list one day.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arienette (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks! My boss is an entomologist, Dr. Laurel Hansen, and she is seriously awesome! shes in her early seventies and was hikin up that mountain like it was nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

